# Minoru Miki



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a shame I didn't hear about you til right before your death, I've come to realize you are the best non-Western composer out there. May the melodies of the stars be your hogaku from now on.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Was not familiar with this composer and really enjoyed those clips, thanks for posting.


----------

